# Malvina is home!



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

The 3 hour car ride through the 'white death' was stressful on the humans' part, but Mal was blissfully unaware and did quite well! 

She has finally unballed inside her snuggle sack (yay!) and I'm now spending the evening tweaking the thermostat and temperature (ack!)

Here is my set up. I'm working on how best to use both CHEs. So far I've had to have the Reptitemp Thermostat I got down on low to keep it around 76 F.





Obviously I don't plan to leave the thermostat probe and thermometer probes hanging down that low, but I wanted to get the most accurate read right off the bat. Besides, she hasn't poked her head out yet to even think about bothering them. 

Isn't the cage that Christa, of Huckstar Hedgehogs, made just fantastic! It's 2x3 feet, so plenty of room for little Mal. 

I'm so excited to get to know my new wee lass!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!  I love HuckStars big roomy cages, no need to ever upgrade.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Indeed, Larry! 

Well, so far so good. Thus far tonight she has: wheeled, pooped (solid brown!), urinated (no funky colors!), and eaten some kibble!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratz Katis. I have a little over 10 hours to go... Can't sleep. My breeder is only 20 minutes away, and Im not driving, so I guess it's alright if I have the early Christmas Eve'sies! :lol:


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

How's the hedgie settling in, Avarris?


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

So far she has pooped on pretty much everyone, and has had the evening to herself. Had to work tonight. She did manage to eat a little before I left for work and burrowed into her igloo and was still there when I got home. She's sleepin in sack in my lap right now.. so I'd say she's doing good, just not ready to wake up just yet. She's had a tough day.. :lol:


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

sounds like she's a keeper  :lol: 

Mal just had her first full bath. She did very well. Now I've got her in some fleece on my lap drying off, and she is getting fed kibble and scrambled eggs one piece at a time. I think all she needs now is a little hedgie settee! LOL :roll:


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Tomorrow will be my first time giving her a bath by herself, going to check her nails while I'm at it. Pippin seems to be a digger. She pulled her bag and fleece strips out of her igloo and burrowed into that. So, no igloo here. 


I might just go into the business of making little Hedgie Furniture. These guys certainly think they are royalty. Have you tried giving Mal a cricket yet? OMG! I never thought I would ever associate Hedgies and violence...Pippin certainly changed that thought with a quickness. 

How's Mal liking scrambled eggs? I'm trying to limit the "new treats" for the time being. I think the food that Pip is on now is not agreeing with her. Still having some green poops, not a lot, but just enough that I can see a tint of it when I clean her wheel. Waiting for her new food to get her so I can start switching her over. Once her system adjusts to that I'll try some treats. That way if something doesn't agree, I know what it was and know not to give it again.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Haven't updated in while, oops!

Well....last week my little gal gave me a bit of a scare. She had been steadily gaining weight, and suddenly last week she had lost 2 grams! On the advice of the breeder I added Blue Buffalo Kitten kibble to her mix (which she adores!). End result: in the last 2 days alone she gained 7 grams!  Yay!

She seems to be a pretty simple hedgie when it comes to treats so far. So far she has annointed with corn, eggs, and chicken. The chicken was a nightmare and was clearly her favorite thing! :lol: She must have annointed with it about 4 times before she was finished. Unfortunately she managed to get it ALL OVER herself, which meant that she had earned herself a bath. I swear if I would have added mayonaise she would have smelled like a chicken salad sandwich. LOL

Every morning she gets a foot bath to take care of, not only the poop that gets stuck to her feet but also the fleece bits that get stuck to the poop from her digging in her igloo/fleece strips. She does very well with those. I'm hoping since they are a regular occurrence they will just become routine for her. Although this morning I had to give her two foot baths. The first came at 6am, after hearing her normally silent wheeling include a clicking noise and noticing that her pace was kind of slow I went to check on her. Sure enough she had one hind foot caked with poop and it was hindering her running. Therefore: footbath.

Speaking of feet, she has the cutest ritual at night. I normally get her out to sleep on my lap from about 8p-9:30p and then I put her back in her cage to do her business and get a quick nom. The first thing she does when I put her in the cage is head to the corner behind her igloo, she then plops herself down on her side and rolls half way up and proceeds to clean her feet! It is the cutest darn thing! (and it makes me glad that she gets a foot bath every morning! lol)

I feel very lucky to have chosen Huckstar Hedgehogs to get my baby from. Christa certainly raised a cuddly little girl. Mal loves to sleep on my lap, and will now let me pet her belly on a regular basis :mrgreen:

And of course, here are some pics:


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Awww, she's so cute.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

cardiologineer said:


> Awww, she's so cute.


thanks 

They say a rolling stone gathers no moss.....unless that stone is a hedgehog, and the moss is actually broccoli.....with which the hedgie just anointed......She looks like she's riddled with mold. :lol:


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

She is adorable. I love the little foot sticking out of her hedgie-ball. I only get to see the ball when she's out with Riley around. Either Pippin is that brave or that trusting of me, I'm not sure which. With her dropping weight, it sounds like the change in food really helped you out. So glad to hear it!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Her sleepy picture is wonderful!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

shetland said:


> Her sleepy picture is wonderful!


If you think that's adorable, take a look at this one! :lol: She was one passed out hedgie


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh that's so precious!


----------

